
Ask HN: How to remain employable till 60 as a software developer - eklavyaa
I am software developer having 6 years of professional experience. Professionally I have created small 2d games in c# and c++ for appstore and playstore all these years.I want to increase my chances of being employable in software industry till 60.What kind of learnings I can pursue right now ? I am planning following :
1] Implement most of the Data Structures and algorithms which are generally asked in interview and apply them in work if possible.
2] Learn a functional language.I am gravitated towards haskell.
3] Learn TDD on my side projects.
4] Be an open source contributor so that there can be a chance to grow a career in that project.
How you guys find this plan ?
and what you guys are doing to make sure you remain employable ?
======
GoldenMonkey
I don't think it's possible, as a programmer. It will be hard to do as an
employee.

Other ways to do this. Run a consultancy. Run a software company. Freelance.

~~~
eklavyaa
the options you have mentioned are natural choice after certain time
period.But I see there are some programmers in 50+ age I always wondered wha
these guys got ?

------
chrisbennet
By that stage, you will probably have enough experience to do consulting.

